# كتب عن طاقة الرياح واستخداماتها



## سعيد محمد نور سعيد (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة في المنتدي ارسال كتب عن طاقة الرياح وتطبيقاتها العملية ..

واكون شاكرا جزيل الشكر.....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أغسطس 2009)

سعيد محمد نور سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة في المنتدي ارسال كتب عن طاقة الرياح وتطبيقاتها العملية ..
> 
> واكون شاكرا جزيل الشكر.....


 
الأخ المهندس سعيد محمد نورسعيد
أشكر لك إهتمامك

وهناك موضوع عن طاقة الرياح وهذا رابطه:

طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

وفقك الله .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## على زين ا (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعه نفسى فى كتاب عن الطاقة ومصادرها بس ياريت فى أسرع وقت


----------



## سعيد محمد نور سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مساء النور على كل الاعضاء وتحية مساء خاصة لادارة الملتقى وبارك الله فيكم على الكتب القيمة فى طاقة الرياح
ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير ...
اخوكم فى الله 
سعيد


----------

